# Bad Boy Buggie



## captainhook

I would like to know the best place to buy one in Georgia or the Low Country of SC. How much are they going for and I'd like to hear about any personal experiences good or bad with the products and or dealers. Thanks


----------



## Vernon Holt

I have owned one for four months.  Purchased it from the Bargain Barn in Jasper, Ga.  I am reasonably sure that I did not get the best price that might be available, but it was close by, distance wise.

It is an impressive machine.  It's power is amazing.  I hunt in the mountains and find that it negotiates beautifully.  It is completely silent in operation which in my view is a big plus.

It is not without its negatives however.  The turning radius has much to be desired.  Apparently the 4WD feature will not allow it to turn as sharply as would be desired.  It has mechanical brakes and they are not as positive as I would like, especially on steeper slopes.  On relatively level ground the brakes are more than adequate.

The steering system is relatively stiff.  Apparently the builders have not yet discovered rack and pinion steering.

The cart has excellent ground clearance, about twice the average clearance of ATV's.  It requires a little more trail width than does ATV's.

In addition to hunting, I use the cart around my place on a daily basis.  I charge the batteries on an average of once per week.  Have never bothered with checking the mileage per charge


----------



## captainhook

Thanks VH, that's the kind of feedback I was hoping for. Keep them coming guys.


----------



## Guy

I think they are good machines.  i almost bought one but ended up getting a Kawasaki Mule 610 4X4.

The drawback i saw was the batteries.  If you have power at camp or a generator than it won't be much of a problem.  the thing i could not get past is when you need to replace those batteries.  everyone I spoke to said you will get roughly 3 to 4 years.  And at around $100 per, you are looking at $800!!


----------



## captainhook

How much will 4 years of gas run, especially these days?


----------



## Guy

Good point, but that's only part of the maintenance on the Badboy Buggy.

So far i probably went through 20 full tanks on my mule in the past year.  so 3 gallons x 20 is 60 x 2.50 = $150.  It could be a little more or a little less.

It is most likely about the same.  However, i think that the Mule can go a lot longer on 3 gallons than the buggy on a full charge.

Like i said, they are good machines, that was just one of the reasons I didn't buy it.  that and the weight was another.  There were a few more.  i liked the fact that the mule had locking diff and limited slip in the front.  Also the badboy was about $1800 to 2000 more.  

Just giving my feedback.


----------



## captainhook

Thanks Guy


----------



## buckmanmike

I called the bad boy buggie dealer in Tifton.  He was out of stock now and his next shipment of 6 was sold out. He was taking $1000.00 deposits for future deliveries. Sale price was list at $8450 plus shipping, taxes, etc. Drive out over $9200.  Was also told manufacturer was 300 units behind.


----------



## 56willysnut

buckmanmike said:


> price was list at $8450 plus shipping, taxes, etc. Drive out over $9200.  QUOTE]
> 
> Sure can buy a nice jeep for that price! Just my $.02,


----------



## edge

*buggies*

I checked into the Bad Boy before we got the Yamaha golf cart. Main difference is 2 vs. 4 wheel drive.
Our Yamaha was purchased last year at deer season. Has the 48 volt motor, (most golf course carts are 12v). It will bark the tires on pavement with both rear tires. I've pulled a 6x10 trailer around the property with it, no problem. Realtree camo, beige top and seats, rear fold down seat, folding windshield, lift kit and all terrain tires. Accessory 2 gun holder. It is relatively quiet, which is why we bought it.
Paid $5000 new, have replaced one battery at $55.
One charge you can ride several hours, or for several days to and from stands. After 3 0r 4 years-$55 x 6 batteries=$330. Not too bad.

By the way, I would sell this one for $4000 or so.....like new condition.

edge


----------



## maconducks

picked up my bad boy buggy this past friday and so far love it.  Not the fastest ride by any means but I've put it thru some serious test and its handled it so far.


----------



## mossyhorn

i hate to bust the bubble on the bad boy buggy but i sale golf carts. other companies already make 4x4 golf carts including us. anytime you have the kind of marketing and advertising that bad boy has guess who ends up paying for it. the consumer. anyway there are kits available that you can convert your old cart to a 4x4 or you can just buy the complete cart it self. i believe the last one i sold went for around 7000. the kits sell for ballpark 3000 to 3500. also bad boy has two motors which drains twice the power . ours has 1 motor which has drive shaft to the front with push button 4 wheel drive. so you use it when you need it.


----------



## Lead Poison

mossyhorn said:


> i hate to bust the bubble on the bad boy buggy but i sale golf carts. other companies already make 4x4 golf carts including us. anytime you have the kind of marketing and advertising that bad boy has guess who ends up paying for it. the consumer. anyway there are kits available that you can convert your old cart to a 4x4 or you can just buy the complete cart it self. i believe the last one i sold went for around 7000. the kits sell for ballpark 3000 to 3500. also bad boy has two motors which drains twice the power . ours has 1 motor which has drive shaft to the front with push button 4 wheel drive. so you use it when you need it.



That sounds like the way to go if someone is in the market for a buggy. I personally use a Honda Foreman


----------



## mossyhorn

yeh thanks i am not knocking any company just wanted to give people a choice and let them decide.


----------



## Robert 31320

River Supply in Thunderbolt, Ga. (Savannah area) is a dealer for them.  Don't know much other than that.


----------



## captainhook

Bought one at Chuck's in WR. They are great to deal with. I love the BBB so far. It's a lot more fun coyote hunting when you don't have to walk between sets.


----------



## Southbound

*revisit this thread*

the Bad Boy Buggy vs. Polaris Ranger, Mule, other golf carts. 


 I am in the market for one of the above for around town and hunting club. 

I buddy recently bought a BBB and man is it quite, went through some pretty sticky mud however it is slow top speed 30?? 
 I would like to hear from people who have the above to see what they think about them. 

any other thoughts??


----------



## shdw633

I just bought a club cart and lifted it, put in the biggest controller they make put on new tires and the back flip down seat and basically did everything the bad boy does without the 4wd (which you really don't need if you put on a winch for those just in case I went where I shouldn't have) anyway I ran all last year 25 + miles per charge and I only got $3500 in the whole thing.  It is not camoed but I can buy a camo wrap for $135.  Don't buy the hype, go to your local golf cart dealer and build one for less.  Just remember 48V, biggest controller and rear end they make and you will be happy.


----------



## Bart Sims

I have a EZ-GO that is lifted and has oversize offroad tires. It is 36 Volt, Replacing the batts cost me 420.00 if I remember correctly. It has plenty of torque but if you don't have power in your hunt camp you could find yourself walking after a couple of days. In my experience I see more deer when I use the golf cart than I do when riding my Timberwolf. I have never seen the numbers when walking or riding a gas powered vehicle. I believe it a combination of the silence, lack of foot falls and lack of scent. I have had up to eighteen deer walk right under my stand when I drove my cart almost to my tree. Never happens otherwise. If you want to see more deer that don't even know you around try a cart, just be aware of it's limitations. For an all around utility vehicle it is a compromise in my opinion.


----------



## Southbound

*thanks for the help*

I appreciate the info fellas, 

THe modifed golf cart sounds like the way to go


----------



## Brad McDaniel

Got a lifted elec cart and a Polaris 6x6. Use the cart at least 10 to 1 to the Polaris.


----------



## Bruz

Check out this post about my demo of the Bad Boy.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=20558&highlight=bad+boy+buggy

I ended up with a Polaris Ranger 700EFI and haven't regretted it a bit. If it wasn't for the lack of independent rear suspension and the heating problem I would have much rather had the BBB.

Hope this helps,

Robert


----------



## chester

Saw Bad Boy Buggies in Bargain Barn for $8500 and they were just driving in some 2wd with Ruff & Tuff on them in camo that the guy said would start around $6700.


----------



## Southbound

thanks for the evaluation of the BBB. That helped alot 

 Where did you get your ranger?


----------



## Bruz

Southbound said:


> thanks for the evaluation of the BBB. That helped alot
> 
> Where did you get your ranger?



SB,

I got it at Polaris of Atlanta in Lawrenceville.....They are good folks to deal with.


----------



## Tnhunter

Do you guys still like your bad boy buggy? I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## gorejr

*The real scoop about the Bad Boy Buggie*

I have owned a bad boy buggie purchased NEW 3 years ago.  So far I have had 1 controller go bad, broken 2 axles (the rear wheels have actually come off while kids were driving). Called the company and they wanted me to pay for a new axle.  Unbelievable.  Said it was an engineering flaw.  Well the last straw came a couple of days ago when both leaf springs broke and the front end destroyed the fiberglass on the front end.  It is now useless and beyond repair.  These are very dangerous to say the least.  I am a physician who used it only occasionally to hunt in. Not abused.  A class action lawsuit needs to be started and I will be the first one to contribute to the cause if others are interested.  This is a korean piece of junk.  There marketing is very good but it is a smoke screen. Feel free to email me if I can help anyone avoid the nightmare this has been.


----------



## swampbottom

*to each his own*

I dont have one, but I have two friends that do.
One has broake 3 or 4 axels, the other one
cant keep brakes on it. You do the math.


----------



## mriver72

I got a camo golf cart 10 inch lift and a warren winch 3500 never had no problems and its fairly quite i bought it at the buckarama in jonesboro paid 5800.00 and i love it ..


----------



## MudDucker

Close by dealer says they are not paying warranty claims.  I went shopping for a vehicle that qualifies for the LSV credit and I ended up ordering a patriot stealth lsv.  It is American made and I've nothing but good reports on it.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire

I have a ranger 700 I use to work with and get around rice and bean fields in Arkansas.  You can't beat the power and suspension.  I deer and turkey hunt in a 48 volt golf cart.  I like the stealth it provides.  Golf carts and UTV's like the ranger are two different beasts, used for different applications.  You are not going to find one that can do both as well.


----------



## 7 point

I have A lifted 48volt clubcar I use for riding neighborhood and hunting Ive had it in some pretty bad places it does pretty good after I seen how good it does I sold my fourwheeler my openion the golfcart is way better for hunting.


----------

